# Bob J's Bernay Steam Engine



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

Here are the drawings I made for my dad's Bernay steam engine, along with his original sketch to define the working geometry for this engine.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

More Bernay drawings.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

More Bernay drawings.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

More Bernay drawings.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

More Bernay drawings.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

Here are Julius De Waal's knock-off drawings of my Bernay drawings.
Some prefer De Waal's drawings since they are in metric, and some nice 3D images/renderings added, but I find the format a bit tight to be honest.
Signature De Waal bling holes in the flywheel added.
Many like the holes in the flywheel, but this is not something that you will seen on old engine designs, at least as far as I can tell.

The color graphis seem to turn people on, and they certainly enhance the look of the Bernay drawings in my opinion.

There was a Bernay build published in 2006 by Jesse Livingston, and Jesse said "I saw Bob J's engine, and just had to build one".
Jesse's build was a bit smaller than my dad's.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

My dad's Bernay design was his typical casual free-lance effort at building an engine, and he did not waste any time trying to match the exact details of an actual Bernay.
There are some extraordinary Bernay builds online of all types, and those are some really impressive engines.
My dad's work was hobby-play-stuff to keep in busy and to keep him out of trouble; ie: not a serious engine design.

This was what my dad used to build his Bernay.





.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

This is my 3D model for my dad's Bernay design.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

More of my Bernay 3D model screencaps.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

I don't think I ever completely finished all of the 3D models for this engine.

Several folks I am aware of have built Bernays based on my dad's design, using my drawings.
One is a guy named Vince B.  He has videos out there somewhere of his beautiful Bernay.

Vince's engine is below.
Vince said my drawings were accurate, so that is a good sign that I made some usable drawings.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

Another fellow who goes by mzetati built two Bernay engines based on my dad's design and my drawings.

Don't ask me why he built two Bernays using two different metals.  I have no idea.

Nice builds for sure.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

This is my dad's (Bob J's) Bernay build.

All of Dad's engines seem a bit rough to me, but we all have our own standards that we build to, and to each their own.
Its about what makes you happy in your building hobby.

As Thoreau said:

_"If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer.
Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away."_


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

I made a motion study using 2D CAD images, so as to understand the valve timing, as shown below.

This motion study was made before I had Solidworks.
I used 31 different screen captures of this engine, rotated a few degrees each time, to make this simulation.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 13, 2022)

Outstanding drawings for a very unique engine!


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks much.
Glad to share.

I don't want my tombstone to read "He had some great engine drawings, but they all went in the dumpster when he died".

Publish, publish, publish, as they say.
You can't take them with you when you go.
I am no spring chicken anymore, and so I think it is time to post some stuff.

.


----------



## packrat (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks for posting the drawings, and photos, you have done a lot of work on your Dad's engine build..


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the drawing !


----------

